# NGD: The Purple Emerald X10 Carbon Fiber Acoustic



## SnowfaLL (Feb 1, 2014)

Even though I don't play much acoustic, I've always wanted a really nice one. I came across Carbon fiber acoustics last year (Rainsong) and did some research until I found Emerald Guitars, who also happen to make Steve Vai's "Ultra" guitar. Great company to work with, and best of all is their models are VERY affordable. I ended up with a used X7-OS to test it out, and it blew me away enough to order my own custom from them. Custom made from Ireland.

Of course, I went with the quilted top option, with Bband electronics. I actually paid extra for a 12" fretboard radius but Alistair forgot to add it to the spec list so it shipped with 16" unfortunately, which I'm going to test out for a few days and see if I can live with instead of returning this (Not easy returning a guitar to Ireland!) 

They all come with stainless steel frets (a must IMO!) and a sweet fretboard similar to that of Parker Fly's Phenolic fretboard in feel. It actually feels quite Electric like, as far as acoustics go. And the sound is surprisingly full and balanced. The X10 model (this one) has a traditional soundhole so maybe that helps, where as the X7-OS I had before had an offset soundhole which was a bit odd to my ears, although still good.

I definitely recommend Emerald's for any nylon or steel string needs, there is no better price and customer service in the guitar world (despite the mishap, Alistair is going to make it right, either rebuilding it or refunding me a portion) - and who can resist how awesome this looks?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 1, 2014)

Should also add: I wasn't exactly quoted a timeframe, just between 10 weeks and 6 months.. took about 4 months, which is fast as hell compared to other custom guitars. Shipping from Ireland was less than a week! But, I do live in Halifax which I'm assuming is the first drop-off inside Canada from London. Emerald Guitars is easily the best experience I've had so far with custom guitars, despite the missed spec. 

I'm going to eventually email him about a potential electric guitar in carbon fiber (even though I believe his electrics start at 5k+)


----------



## StevenC (Feb 1, 2014)

HNGD! I met Alistair in August at some Steve Vai events. Really nice guy and I got to play his new 12 string short scale and the 001 Ultra Guitar. Both very cool and played nicely. And Alistair is a great guy.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats!
The way you worded about the electrics implies that the acoustics cost less than 5k? If so that's awesome!


----------



## DC23 (Feb 4, 2014)

Awesome! You have great taste! I used to own an X-10OS. Great guitar! Will definitely look into another Emerald again in the future!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 4, 2014)

Damn...


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow that thing is beautiful.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 4, 2014)

I want a 7-string Emerald badly. Looks awesome.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 4, 2014)

I ended up keeping it btw; Alistair gave me a worthwhile partial-refund for missing the two things.. Very great luthier to work with. One of the few I trust.

Now, I emailed him about his starting pricing on custom electric guitars.. Nothing like his dragon-crazy-sculpted models, just a simple strat shape. I'm expecting it to be in the $4000+ range, but is worth it. It'll be a 7 string this time if I go for it next year. Fingers crossed his prices are not insanely high now that he has such high praise in the guitar world!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 4, 2014)

That is absolutely stunning. I would love to hear it - if you have means of recording it or shooting a video, please share it with us!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 5, 2014)

Will try to do within the next few weeks. 

By the way, the purple quilt is actually quite dark in person.. It shows up that "pinkish-purple" under heavy lighting, but in my room it almost looks black. Very 3D looking too, surprised he was able to get that nice of a piece on this carbon body (I dunno if he uses 3/8" tops or thinner veneers. Either way I don't care, it's amazing)


----------



## timbale (Feb 7, 2014)

WOW! Never heard of those, have to give them a try! What's the price range of those?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 7, 2014)

Without a quilt top and such options, its around $1099 USD I believe. Add a couple hundred for the quilt top and other options.


----------

